# Replacing Trunk Lid Springs



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Has anyone done this and is there a detailed write up anywhere on how to reinstall them>?
I picked up some from the bone yard today. My car had them removed when I bought it.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Could someone please take me some pictures of theirs. These things are really pissing me off and I cant find jack online except for a chevelle.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

chevelle should be the same


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll try to get you some pics of mine when I get a chance.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Jetstang. I found pics of a chevelle online but I cant get it to work.


----------

